

Apple developing Flash alternative - dminor
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20004509-37.html

======
pedalpete
They use the 'conceirge' app as an example
[https://concierge.apple.com/WebObjects/Concierge.woa/68/wo/o...](https://concierge.apple.com/WebObjects/Concierge.woa/68/wo/obVt6nToltCeIpYyuU99tg/0).

I wonder if Gianduia is a developer tool or a media plugin? I suspect the
first.

If it is a media plug-in, we'd likely call it Giardia.

